# SF Rollendschalter stoppt Drehkreuz



## mmr (21 Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem das ich nur schwer bewerten kann
Folgende Sachlage:
Ein Rollo aus Lamellen wird mit einem sicherhen Rollendschalter (Rollendschalter ist in Sistema Bibliothek aufgeführt) für Position unten/geschlossen ausgeführt.
Hinter dem Rollo befindet sich ein Drehkreuz, dass geringe Verletzungen verursachen kann wenn der Rollo nicht ganz zu ist.
Rein Sicherheitstechnisch ist da was zu machen, allerdings komm ich von der Bewertung her max auf PL c. 
Am einfachsten wäre es für mich wenn ich einfach einen Schließerkontakt des Schalters in die Schützansteuerung des Antriebs lege.
Aber überall wird in den Blockschaltbildern gezeigt: Eingabe - Logik - Ausgabe
Logik hab ich aber keine.
Wie ist das ganze zu bewerten???
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar?


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2010)

mmr schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal wieder ein Problem das ich nur schwer bewerten kann
> Folgende Sachlage:
> ...



Eingabe --- Taster Rollo auf/ab
Logik    ---- 
	
	



```
U Taster "auf"
UN "Endschalter_oben"
= "Motor.Rollo_AUF"
```
Ausgabe ----Relais/Schütz "Motor.RolloAUF

PS: bin nicht der Sistema-Freak


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2010)

Eingabe ist der Sensor, also dein Endschalter. Logik wäre ein Sicherheitsreleais oder F-CPU usw.. Ausgabe ist z.B. das Schütz.

Ist denn für das Drehkreuz PLc ausreichend?

Für PLd wird man schon technisch etwas mehr investieren müssen..


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Eingabe ist der Sensor, also dein Endschalter. Logik wäre ein Sicherheitsreleais oder F-CPU usw.. Ausgabe ist z.B. das Schütz.
> 
> Ist denn für das Drehkreuz PLc ausreichend?
> 
> Für PLd wird man schon technisch etwas mehr investieren müssen..





Eingabe ist der Sensor ?

und was ist mit den Befehlsstellen auf/ab (Taster) ?


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2010)

Was hat das mit der Sicherheit zu tun?

Die Sicherheitsfunktion ist doch "Wenn das Tor unten ist, darf sich das Drehkreuz bewegen"? Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Sicherheit zu tun?
> 
> Die Sicherheitsfunktion ist doch "Wenn das Tor unten ist, darf sich das Drehkreuz bewegen"? Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?



Wahrscheinlich hast du recht.

Die Befehlsstellen gehören meiner Meinung nach mit in die Bewertung


----------



## mmr (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
also SF ist definitiv nur Rollo nicht unten Antrieb darf nicht laufen.
Eingabe ist der Schalter
Ausgabe das Schütz
Logik gibts in dem Sinn nicht, ich verwende kein Relais und keine F-CPU sondern will nur den Schalterkontakt in die Schützsteuerung aus der Dig. Ausgangskarte dazwischen schalten.
PL c ist ausreichend da das Drehkreuz sich sehr langsam dreht und Quetschstellen eigentlich nicht vorhanden sind. Aber ich denke eben das ein kleines Restrisiko besteht und wollte das in SISTEMA eintippen.
Wenn ich SB1 Türschalter und SB2 Schütz mache hab ich auch kein Problem.
Level wird auch erreicht. Ich wollte nur wissen ob ich überhaupt ohne Logik arbeiten darf.
Es wäre ja möglich den Schalter auf ein kleines PILZ zu legen und den Pilz Kontakt in die Schützansteuerung einfüge, aber das finde ich fast übertrieben.


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2010)

Naja wenn Sistema dir PLc vorgibt, dann ist ja alles ok. 

Kannst ja eventuell mal dein Ergebniss posten (Firmennamen und so natürlich löschen).


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2010)

Also wenn ich die MTTF Werte passend habe, bekomme ich auch mit einem KAT b Aufbau PLc ausgerechnet.
Hast du auch die passenden Werte für die Betätigungen angenommen?


----------



## Safety (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
es gibt da nicht nur die Berechnung!
Mit welcher Architektur willst Du das  realisieren?
Denke Kat1 dann lese mal was da steht.

Die Norm besteht doch nicht nur aus der Rechnerei.

Was ist mit Manueller Rückstellfunktion, ist der Schalter nach EN 1088 angebracht, bewährte Bauteile, grundlegende und bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien! Alles erfüllt?


----------



## Safety (21 Oktober 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die MTTF Werte passend habe, bekomme ich auch mit einem KAT b Aufbau PLc ausgerechnet.
> Hast du auch die passenden Werte für die Betätigungen angenommen?


 
Hallo Deltal,
kannst Du das mal erklären wie das gehen soll?

Sehe Dir auch mal das Balkendiagramm an in der 13849-1 Seite 26.


----------



## Deltal (22 Oktober 2010)

Args.. da haste recht, der Aufbau muss natürlich nach *Kat 1* erfolgen!


----------

